# 1987 Stanza Starter Problems



## hotrod1216 (Jan 5, 2013)

My 87 Stanza has intermittent starting problems. Have replaced the starter relay and checked the terminals on the starter. Will be fine for days and then will not crank. Starter relay clicks and sometimes there is a soft whirring sound down near the starter, some times not. A day later it will crank/start fine. I do not mind replacing the starter however I am not sure it is the problem, plus it is real chore. It is original, gear reduction 127k miles. Help?? Also, what is the purpose of the switch on the manual trans, I have disconnected it with no effect on the starter. Safety switch on the clutch is ok as well. 
Car has also had a mid-range rpm miss for a while on acceleration.
Appreciate any advice you may have.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Is it possible the switch you're referring to on the trans is for the reverse lights?

Sounds like your starter drive may not be extending fully intermittantly based on your description, which would require starter rebuild or replacement, if that's what it is. Hopefully it's not because you have stripped teeth on the flexplate/flywheel. You're right that it is a real chore to replace a starter on a T12 Stanza. I think the labor guide gives around 6 or 7 hours to do it. It's not exactly one of Nissan's better designs!


----------



## hotrod1216 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for your thinking on this. I believe it is the backup lights switch. The starter seems to be more electrical than mechanical. Worked on it last week cleaning electrical connections. Started every time in the driveway. Drove 3 miles to hardware store, turned it off and tried to start it immediately, nothing, only the clicking of the starter relay. No sound at the solenoid or starter. Went in made my purchase in 5 minutes, came out and it started without me doing anything differently. In the past I have jumped the clutch safety switch without any change. It is so random and makes it unreliable to sell or drive. Starts 99 times and then not on 100 when I am out in a place that I can't roll start it. Wiring diagrams are not clear about the electrical path from the relay down to the starter. I hate to replace the starter and then still have the same problem. Appreciate any other thinking on this.


----------

